# Need Review for Look 695 ( Please Help )



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

I’m planning to purchase the Look 695 and replace my Cervelo RS, I just want to know how comfortable bike its. I usually to a lot of multi century events. 

Everyone talks about how fast this bike is but I would like to know more about it, how it climes, how it handle on turns, down hills. 

Please help since its imposable to test drive the bike :-(

Thanks


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just Do it thats all i can say i have a 585 and i love it 
I have ridden a 695 for a short ride but loved it you wont regret it 
a test ride is a must but you wont be dissapionted 

Twiggy 

then join the Look bike club on fb lol


----------



## vjl (Mar 7, 2011)

I have about 1000 miles on my sr and I can say for sure it is STIFF! It is solid in every way and if you are going to do century rides the (non sr) frame may be the way to go. What ever you do get one of them it is a great bike.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally got a chance to ride mine outside this past weekend. I did seventy miles on some mixed road conditions, mostly rolling hills. I was very happy camper! Aside from some issues with Campy, which is discussed in the Campy forum, I would highly recommend the bike.


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

c'mon man, you cannot buy a $6k bike without testing it.
IT is awesome at everything, but what good does that do you to hear.

Does the geometry fit you? It is very important to figure out your fit first, If you like the fit of your RS, look at it's chart next to the 695. This will help.

Seriously, this is a top top top pro level bike, it does everythign superbly. I am not sure that riding a few centuries merits upgrading your $4k bike to a $8k one. I am not sure you will see a big difference, 

Probably get more comfrot by tweaking your fit, looking at tire upgrades, changing your bar tape or saddle.

Personally, I would buy a Ti frame for ultimate comfort and safety riding in group events like centuries. Centuries are congested and full of novice riders, which is not where you wantto bring your shiny carbon bling mobile IMO.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the OP is not just interested in getting a comfortable bike but wants to know whether this top of the line racing bike is also comfortable to ride. I had similar concerns when looking at it, as some racing machines are far from comfortable to ride longer distances. I think Look does a nice job addressing this issue. I agree, testing it would be ideal, but given the fact that it has an integrated seatpost that has to be cut to your specific size, a test ride is an unlikely possibility for most potential buyers.


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have had mine for 2.5 months (SR model) and logged over 1500 miles on it - I would have to say that it is more than comfortable. I have owned or ridden (raced) a few great carbon frames and I would say that this one is the best one yet.
Hope that helps


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Not to put down 695 owners but I think the Look equivalent for a Cervelo RS is the Look 566 which like the RS was designed for comfort over poor quality road, cobble stones etc.


----------

